# Another Arkansas Goose Jump



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

This group was a difficult one to get too. About a 600 yard walk followed with a 300 yard army crawl through waist high grass. 
We could only get within 25-30 yards of these but we still came away with 61.

Three guys on this jump by the way, and arkansas is still loaded with geese.









[/img]


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Jumping Juvies SWEET!!!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yup what he said!


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

We had a ton of variety in this jump.

And yes many many juvies.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

way to go man


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Variety? Juvies and Adutlts is a pretty basic term for how people age snow and blue geese. Where does the Variety come from? Ducks, Honkers, specks?


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

On a regular hunt for us we will come away with a majority of just Snow Geese. Or Just Blue Geese.

This time ross, blue, snow, juvies just all balanced out evenly....I guess variety was a tough word to swallow...


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

IBTL.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Try decoying.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice bunch of birds.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

What Frat are you in?


----------



## snowgoosekiller11 (Apr 14, 2008)

ya thats all they do down here is jump the geese... had a nice field picked out to decoy in the morning when 2 [email protected]$$es just started walking at the geese 20 minutes before dark and started blazing there guns at them. they got 6... so ruined our morning hunt and obviously wasnt worth it.


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> What Frat are you in?


Judging from the sticker on the truck, I'd say he's a Sig Ep.


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

Ya my buddy is a sig ep.

I feel sorry ya man getting your setup ruined. We don't make a jump unless were gonna get more than 40.

I'm wanting to decoy bad but we've run in to some problems keeping us from being able too.


----------

